

Ask HN: How do you make dull projects interesting? - wyleEcoyote

I recently switched development positions for a better location even though I wasn&#x27;t too sure I&#x27;d enjoy the position as much (the position was open so I jumped on it).<p>My thought process was: Do it for a year and then move into a position that I would be more along the lines of what I would be interested in. The company is growing quickly so there should be available positions.<p>I&#x27;ve been in the current position for a 2-3 months now and I really starting despise my decision. The project I&#x27;m working on is not challenging and I just feel like the return on the investment isn&#x27;t what I&#x27;m used to seeing.<p>Has anyone in HN ever gone through a scenario like this? How did you handle it? Should I wait it out for greener pastures or look at other farms?
======
mc_hammer
why not outsource it for 50% or 25% of your pay and work on your own projects
at work ;), or music+reddit ;)

